# jncme // rites of flourish



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

Hey all, been lurking around and decided to post my tank, plus I had a question about lighting. I plan on getting a desk lamp because I have read HC does better with higher light and wanted advice on which type of bulb to get?

This is my 1st tank and started about 7 months ago.
Heres a few iphone pics showing the progression

Fluval chi
Fluval plant stratum
Seachem prime + flourish + excel
DIY CO2 (removed)
26w 6500k Finnex

Java moss - Feb. 2012
Hemianthus Callitrichoides - 7 June 2012
Marsilea quadrifolia - 21 June 2012
Hair Grass- 13 July 2012

pH 6.8
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5ppm

Current state:









previous state


















fake plants, barf
Java moss and DIY CO2

3 month comparison

Betta 

plant stratum


HC and started using flourish // current state


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks so much better! Those plastic plants were a nightmare. Great job.


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

Thanks fishoutawater

no advice on light bulbs for plants?


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey! Nice start! Does the HC grow well with this lighting? Also, is that lucky bamboo? If so, it is probably eventually gonna rot, as it isn't adapted to long term submersion


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you trying to get coverage quicker? Because in my opinion your pics are a testament that you are doing everything everything right. Don't rush it IMO.


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

@ClPat thanks, HC is doing well so far, it has only been in for 5 days, some leaves are yellowing, most likely due to emerse to submerse adaption. That random plant is just a plant my wife got from petsmart, so no it isn't bamboo.

@fishoutawater I don't mind if the HC grows fast or not, just read that they like high lighting and the chi doesn't have that. I just wanted extra light since it has been less then a week and not sure if I currently have enough wpg.

Some pics with the D700 // HC 5 days


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Check this thread. Looks like most have good luck with low light plants. I wish there were more people out there planting these tanks to give you some feedback on how far you can push your limits plant/lighting wise.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure but I think the big leaved green plant is a terrestrial plant. Those pet stores are famous for selling plants as aquatic, when they are not!


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

@wrangler Yea i heard that before, but what ever it is it has been doing good under water for about 6 months now.


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

Not a lot of people have Chi's here on TPT. Looks like you have a decent looking start. Cheers.

Here's mine:


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

@jointbreaker, thanks man, hopefully it grows nicely. What kind of bulb are you using there?


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

jointbeaker said:


> Not a lot of people have Chi's here on TPT. Looks like you have a decent looking start. Cheers.


Good work on both of you, agreed you don't see many of these here, prob cause everybody is a high light addict (guilty), but these both came together really well.

@ jncme: I'm really interested to watch how your HC does in the tank with the Co2, I often wonder if people get it backward with too much light.

I have a chi from before I "knew better" about lighting and nano tanks and this thing has been growing awesome- wisteria getting trimmed weekly and everything else flourishing. 

I'll throw up a pic cause mine looks dumpy in comparison- it will give me something to work towards roud:


Cheers!


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

jncme said:


> @jointbreaker, thanks man, hopefully it grows nicely. What kind of bulb are you using there?


compact spiral CFL from Menards, and a cheap worklight fixture...

I've got my tank below a kitchen cabinet sort of...so I'm able to hang that cheap light from the top cabinet with a piece of J channel. It looks pretty decent, and it was very cheap.


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

Rescaping the tank, got to much hair algae on last setup. Suggestions welcomed


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

what is the little plants u got growing on the floor in the black tank?


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

craigofva said:


> what is the little plants u got growing on the floor in the black tank?


Hemianthus Callitrichoides


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

got my hino hino's in!


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

Just some pics


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

more

























hanging out


----------



## tryank (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking good! It sure makes a difference once you get shrimpies chillin a tank. Are those pictures taken with your iPhone like the ones at the start of your thread?


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

tryank said:


> Looking good! It sure makes a difference once you get shrimpies chillin a tank. Are those pictures taken with your iPhone like the ones at the start of your thread?




Thanks, they will be moved to a 10g later on, not sure whats going to happen with this 5g. These pics are taken with a canon G9


----------



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

It may be slightly difficult for you to grow hemianthus callitrichoides in that tank as it requires circulation right to the bottom and high lighting, both of which are difficult in tanks that are fairly tall. Try this article on Hemianthus for more information


----------



## jncme (May 29, 2012)

stevencaller said:


> It may be slightly difficult for you to grow hemianthus callitrichoides in that tank as it requires circulation right to the bottom and high lighting, both of which are difficult in tanks that are fairly tall. Try this article on Hemianthus for more information


I agree, it is growing but extremely slow(just testing). I am actually growing HC in my community tank.


----------

